# Ryobi straight router bits, set of 4, suck



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I never buy cheap bit sets, it is better to get a single good bit to do the job instead of a set where you might never use some of the other bits. I only us Freud, Whiteside, Milwaukee and Amana bits, all of which are superb, but MLCS does carry bits that are cheaper and are quite good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I do buy cheap bit sets. There are times that I do not know what bits in a set that I may or may not use. So I will buy a cheap sets if it's got bits I know little about (of course, that's rare these days since I know a lot more than I once did). Then, as the bits wear out, I know what I use most and replace them accordingly with quality bits. I buy Freud for quality because that's what's available locally. 
However, there are some bits, straight bits like you have here for example, that are just commonly used bits. Because of that, I'd never buy a set of just straight bits from the el-cheapo section. I'd go straight for the Freud on something like this.


----------



## lumberjoe

I've learned my lesson with router bits. I used to buy cheapies and moderately priced bits like MLCS. After buying a few whiteside bits, I would rather go without than buy cheap ones. I have an MLCS 3/4" straight bit I now refuse to use. I make two passes with my 1/2" whiteside bit instead. It is still faster and the results are so much better.

All my crappy bits (I have about 25) are going on craigslist. I am not a brand snob and do own a lot of less expensive tools, but I do find value in blades and bits.


----------



## lumberjoe

Also, I would lump Freud Diablo bits in the "cheap" category. Some of those only cost 2 or 3 dollars less than the Whiteside equivalent. Even just a visual comparison of the bit (amount of carbide, brazing) makes it a no-brainer. I have found the diablo bits cut really well when new, but don't hold up well at all.


----------



## AngieO

I can only get two brands of bits locally… Skil or Bosch are my choices. I only have a small selection of bits right now and they are mostly Skil. I've heard many people say not to buy cheap bits so I have hesitated. In a weak moment on eBay I did cave and bought a set of flush trim bits. The price was too good to pass up. So far… They are ok and have done what I needed them to do. I think I got 5 and paid $7 and change.

I like what William said though about getting sets and then buying nice ones for the ones you really like and will use more. 
Lumberjoe…. I've yet to find anyone locally getting rid of any router bits. It's the one thing i can't find used.


----------



## dbhost

I have had the same results with a small Freud straight bit. Small bits are fragile no matter who makes them.


----------



## lumberjoe

While I was often tempted to by the cheap sets, it's a waste of money. The ones you actually use, you will end up replacing. The ones you don't use, well, you wasted money on because you don't use them. Woodcraft has a "bit of the month" sale on whiteside bits, and it's usually under 20$, and they are commonly used bit profiles.

Angie, the bosch bits got a nod for the best "bargain bit", so if you need to buy locally vs online, that is probably the way to go, however in the Fine Woodworking test, the Bosch bit was actually 9 dollars MORE than the Whiteside. As I mentioned before though, a whiteside, Eagle America, or Freud Industrial (not diablo) bit is only 2 to 3 dollars more in a lot of cases.

Here is a good article on router bits


----------



## iamcliff

I've seen these Ryobi sets locally, but have been iffy about considering them for purchase. Thanks for your review.

I've also seen Skil and Bosch locally. The Bosch are pretty expensive, at least, for what I can afford. Is Bosch any better than the enough to justify spending more?


----------



## lumberjoe

The Skil and Ryobi are probably the same bit. If the Skil bits are anything like the other stuff they make (except the mag77) they are probably worse than the Ryobi.

The bosch bits are decent, but not for the price. You can get a premium bit cheaper than a mid-range bosch bit 90% of the time.

Don't be afraid to shop online. There is a whole other world outside of the big box stores with better products and better values.


----------



## Ken90712

I was going to post the article that lumberjoe did for you. Not worth it buying thecheap ones. I gave up buying anything Ryobi makes I have the 18 volt drill and 2 18 volt Dewalts. I have replaced Ryobi's battery 3 times and have never replaced the Dewalts. That why Dewalts batteries cost twice as much. Plus there so much stonger driving in screws or bolts.

We have all been there….. Thx for honest review, there are to many posts from harbor frieghts tool's and such that get 5 stars. We have all bought the throw away tools when needed, but in a router at them speeds I'll tak e quality over quantiy anytime.


----------



## jumbojack

Now dont get me wrong, I'm not going to bat for Roybi, but a 1/4" pass in oak is asking a lot for any bit. Two passes at 1/8 would have produced a cleaner cut, possibly faster, and you would have been able to finish with the same bit you took to that party.


----------



## Dusty56

Ditto jumbojacks comment. 
You're asking too much of that tiny bit , no matter which brand you chose . 
Also don't know what your rpms were or what your feed rate was , but it doesn't take much effort to snap a quarter inch bit.
Aren't you a bit premature with your rating ? 
You only broke one of the bits so far…the rest might be perfectly alright when used properly.
Remember that they're only 1/4" shanks : )


----------



## DavidWhite

I never buy sets of router bits as I find that if I do I always end up with a bunch of bits I really don't need. I usually buy individual CMT bits, and only the ones I need and as and when I need them.


----------



## rickf16

Uh…Ryobi, nuff said. I learned my lesson long ago also. Spend the extra bucks for high quality. CMT works for me. I did break a bit once (1/8) with a cut too deep and the store replaced it for me at no cost. I still shop there. lumberjoe is right, look on line. I got a CMT raised panel bit set for 150.00 bucks and that included shipping!


----------



## gfadvm

Jumbojack and Dusty nailed it. Shallower cuts and multiple passes are the answer for cleaner (and safer) cuts.Granted Ryobi are not premium bits but then they don't cost premium prices. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lumberjoe

Dusty makes a really good point. I don't think any of my 1/4" router bits would have tolerated many 36" passes at 1/4" deep. Even with a good bit you are asking for burning and deflection (crappy cut), especially with a 1/4" shank. If you really want to hog out material, spiral bits are a better choice IMO


----------



## Pete_Jud

I only buy Wihiteside, or Freud. Bosh in a pinch, had to much bad luck with the chaap ones.


----------



## CplSteel

The critics may be right and I abused the tool by asking it to do too much. I measured the cut depth and it was about 3/16", not a quater inch, which still may be too much. According to my router literature, the bit speed was 27,000 rpm. I did not notice any lag or bogging down during the cut, even when the bit broke.

Obviously one bit is not a statistically significant sample size. It might be a bit with a minor manufacturing defect. However, that is the burden of the review forum, none of us are buying 20 Rikon 17 inch bandsaws so we can provide a meaningful review. Heck, most websites and magazines that review the tools don't test enough tools to make sure that whatever good or bad they found was not unique to their tool.

I trust user reviews more than someone who got the tool for free because, it used to be the case, and may still be the case, that companies would send out the best tools off the run to the reviewers, even though the manufacturing quality was almost always guaranteed to be less on the same tool at retail. A few years ago Dell computers sent out a high end expensive monitor to the reviewers and it tested very well because it used an expensive panel. After a few months they changed the panel to something much cheaper without ever changing the price or model number. Obviously it made a big difference.

Therefore, I trust reviews on this site more than any other site, but I have to remember that it is just one user with one tool. I would not be surprised to learn that Ryobi had 3 or 4 different manufacturers or suppliers and this bit was worse than the average bit. So if 5 other people have used these bits without problems and like them then I want to hear about it. Tell me my review is wrong because you like the product (or tell me you hate a product I love) and you might change my mind. I have no ego in this and provide the reviews because there is a lot of crap out there and we have to help each other identify what is worth our hard earned dollars.

In the mean-time, I can only give my impression with that specific bit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

CplSteel,
I don't think you are wrong with your assumption of these bits at all. I have used a few Ryobi tools in the past myself. I have learned the hard way. If it says Ryobi on it, I run like hell from it. Sure, just like with any el-cheapo manufactorer, they have some good runs on certain products. In the end though, it is usually the quality control that bites them in the rear. I believe that may be what happened here.
Yes, 3/16" is too much of a bite to take on a bit the size you said you used, especially in oak, and especially on a quarter inch shank. However, in my opinion, that should have caused burning and dulling of the bit, not a complete break, as in bit failure. To me, that is the scariest part of router bits. A bit failure creates shrapnel made of carbide leaving the router at whatever foot per second speed that the up to thirty grand RPMs creates based on bit diameter. I don't know about you, but that is a very sobering thought to me. 
All that being said, that's why I said I don't buy sets such as this straight bit set. Of course, I didn't know this at one time. You live and you learn.
There are certain bits that I know I use a lot and only use quality, name brand bits.
straight bits in various sizes 
round over bits in various sizes
rabbiting bits in various sizes
keyhole bit (I do picture frames)
These bit, I have learned from experience that, if they even come in a set of cheap bits, I only use them if I know I'm doing something that may destroy my good bits, and then with extreme caution. Other people's bit needs probably differ, but this is mine.

Now on a different note.
There is a difference in cheap bits as well. Skil, Black and Decker, and Ryobi are worse than cheap. I have had several bit failures along the same lines as you did with these bits. Again, I learned this the hard way. Just a few weeks ago, I accidentally allowed my freud keyhole bit roll under the work bench and didn't wwant to crawl under there at the moment. So I grabbed on from a Ryobi set that had been given to me (half inch shank). I chucked up the bit in my router table and set the depth. Before the bit even plunged to depth for the to cut the slot for then photo frame to hang on, the tip, right where it increases in size to make the slot, snapped off. It make a noise that made me about crap my britches. Luckily, I shut the router down and the tip was stuck in the wood. I still checked the areas of all my vital organs anyway.


----------



## a1Jim

I agree with Rick the name Ryobi should be enough warning not to buy, many of there products are worthless.
I have had good luck with some cheep bits on e bay and so have my students. http://www.ebay.com/itm/80pc-1-2-Shank-Tungsten-Carbide-Router-Bit-Set-3-Blade-Power-Tools-Accesories-/360479213636?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item53ee3c4844#ht_4890wt_132
I like these sets where the router bits are about $1 each to my have students find out what bits the use the most. Then if they are using particular bits a lot I suggest they buy MLCS bits or better yet Whiteside bits, although these cheep bits hold very well unless your in business and use the them 24/7


----------



## Everett1

I have a ryobi bit set. I steal the bearings off of them.

Go whiteside. It will change your life. Freud is the way I go at home depot if I'm in a jam


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Where is Ryobi made? Khyber Pass?


----------



## jumbojack

At the risk of boring many here, this info may help some of the newer WWs here. 1/8" is the limit for a 1/4" shaft router bit in hardwood. I don't usually take any more with 1/2" shafts, which I use and prefer. You can get away with a bigger chunk in softwood but you are still asking for trouble. Heat is the biggest culprit; burns the wood and over tempers the bit making them brittle. I used to use 1/4" with 1/2" shafts quite a few times a week and usually had at least a back up or two in the shop. Production stopped without that particular bit. When I saw only one left after scrapping the current one, I'd buy five or six more. Yep I'd break them all the time in the table where they are contained, but it still made me pucker every time. I have since switched to using a dado for that particular cut. MUCH faster though not quite as clean a cut.
Take your time using 1/4" bits on 1/4" or 1/2" shafts there just is not enough metal there to 'hurry' a cut.


----------



## CplSteel

I am willing to concede that I misused the bit by taking a 3/16" cut instead of a 1/8" cut, but that begs the question, why are the other bits better, such as Wihiteside, if they need to be treated with the same kid gloves. I presumed that another bit would not have failed and the general tone of the audience is that no, any bit would have failed and it was me. Help me to understand. Thanks.


----------



## lumberjoe

Quality of cut, efficiency of cut, length of service, ability to resharpen at 2$ instead of chucking it and buying a new one. Small bits or any quality need to be used with a little more caution. There is just not enough meat there to bury it in material without asking for problems.


----------



## Tennessee

I've used nothing but Bosch for routering out my guitars, through all sorts of exotic hardwoods. Get about 6 guitars to a 1/2" shank, 1.5" long bit. Take about 12-15MM at a time. Best I've seen for the money. Ryobi is reserved for when I know I might hit something and will throw it away.


----------



## lazyoakfarm

I have used only MLCS (katana) with good results. I am interested to know that there are bits that are really that much better.


----------



## knothead

Ryobi Everything SUCKS! I learned my lesson the hard way I suspect you will too. Throw everything Ryobi away and replace with real tools you will be better off and happier in the end


----------



## madts

The only Ryobi tool that I have had is the weed-eater. This 2-cycle devil has been running for 15 years and still going strong. Would have been nice if they had made their wood tools the same way.


----------



## agallant

Once when I first got started setting up my shop I was so excited because I bought this 32 peace Rayobe router bit set. I thouht it was such a bargan and I had every router bit that I would ever need. I was even considering buying two of the sets. I have learned my lesson, some of them never even gave me an accetable rough cut and others did OK but were dead after one project. I would only reccoment them if you are working with pine or another really soft wood or a home owner who is not in to buying quality tools because you watched the DIY network and think you can rip out your kitchen and replace it in a three day weekend. Never again. I started buying good router bits end even though I die a little inside every time I plop down $25-50 for a router bit I know it will last more than one project, can take a little abuse and will cut well.


----------



## oldnovice

I typically use *Eagle America* bits and when in a pinch (can't wait for FEDEX/USPS/USPS) I go to OSH (Orchard Hardware Supply) and pick up a Bosch!

I am a little concerned now that MLCS purchased Eagle …..! I sent them an email and they assured me that they would maintain the Eagle quality …. but that has yet to be proven!


----------



## SirFatty

I have the same set, and the exact same bit broke just as you have shown in the picture. This was in 2009.. so obviously they have not improved too much.


----------



## Dusty56

*SirFatty*, which brand did you change up to ? Have you been more careful with it than the first one ?


----------



## SirFatty

Hey Dusty56,

I've been using Bosch and MLCS all along…

I bought the Ryobi because I needed the 1/4" straight cutting for a quick project. Bought the set at Home Depot.. starting using the bit (on a pine project) and it broke almost immediately.

I guess I should have returned it then..


----------



## Dusty56

We used to have a store called Woodworkers Warehouse locally. I forget what their house brand was , but I had one of their 1/4" bits that actually bent when hitting a knot in Pine while taking a very light cut , so I brought it back. The second one broke on another project , but that was my fault being a newbie to routing and trying to cut a 1/4" deep groove in one pass. Live and learn : )


----------



## shelly_b

I think bosch usually does a good job. That is the best thing I can buy locally without driving and hour. The prices aren't bad either and they will last quite a few projects. Actually I haven't had any go bad yet. I use my 1/2in round over quite a bit, and I use a big straight bit in my router table as a jointer since I don't have a jointer yet. Haven't had trouble with any of them yet! Frued are the best bits I have but are pretty pricey. I just have the cabinet door sets.


----------



## cutworm

I've got a few Ryobi bits. Maybe I'm just lucky but they have worked well for me. I don't compare them to my Whitesides. Unfair to compare a $5 bit to a $40 bit. For round overs, rabbets, light pass stuff they do ok. I haven't broken any so far. All that said after using a Ryobi and installing a Whiteside the router seems to run itself around the work piece.


----------



## oldnovice

Never have used Ryobi router bits but I have used their counter sinks which suck too!
I use Amana, Eagle America, Onsrud, Whiteside, and others. 
I have also used cutters from Niagara, Bosch, and Freud but i prefer Amana and Onsrud?


----------

